# Need a new bike...



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I currently have a 2010 Cannondale caad 8 road bike which I love, but unfortunately my herniated discs don't! Compound that with my 5 year old daughter wanting to go to the local woods on her bike (with stabilisers) and I think it's time for a new bike. My problem is this.
I need a lightweight hybrid that's strong enough to go "off road" on gravel paths with the occasional tree root but will be fast and light enough on the road as I'm doing London to Brighton on September 11th for charity.

Any suggestions? I have a budget of £300 which is what I will get for the Cannondale.

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

If you love your Cannondale why not put in some extra cash for a Cannondale Hybrid bike.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bigalc said:


> If you love your Cannondale why not put in some extra cash for a Cannondale Hybrid bike.


I'm looking on eBay at the moment but I really can't justify more than I get for my caad. I'm hoping something decent comes up soon


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Seen a couple of cannondale bad boys on ebay.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bigalc said:


> Seen a couple of cannondale bad boys on ebay.


I'm not sure if they're too heavy after the caad


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-courier-2-16

just found this weighs under 13kg


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

bigalc said:


> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-courier-2-16
> 
> just found this weighs under 13kg


Now that's a nice looking bike! I'll do some investigating as I've never come across that make


----------

